# Constantin Valdor is primarch sized?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

in Blood Games (Tales of Heresy)

Amon is a particularly tall custodes
Valdor is described as "even bigger" than Amon

later primarch Rogal Dorn and Amon talk "face to face" as "the tallest beings in the room" (Valdor is not present in the room)

it seems that Valdor, chief custodian, may be even taller/bigger than Dorn


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's not that uncommon for beings to be as tall as a Primarch, for example Alpharius and Omgeon are pretty similar in stature to a majority of their legionnaires. I'm unsure whether Custodians where genetically made or simply altered like normal Marines but you would think that the leader of such a powerful group would be pretty mighty, I mean he doesn't back down much when Rogal Dorn gives him a tongue lashing in Nemesis.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

And he allegedly beat Horus in a sparring match


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think not backing down is more a sign of how steadfast the custodes are in their duty
I would be very surprised (shocked, really) if a custodian could battle a primarch on equal terms



Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm unsure whether Custodians where genetically made or simply altered like normal Marines


I'm almost certain that custodes are grown/engineered from scratch
whereas marines are altered from raw human recruits (as we all know)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The fact they are grown to me means it isn't a surprise they are around the same size as a Primarch, same tech was used to engineer both, just a bit more went into the Primarchs.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I think not backing down is more a sign of how steadfast the custodes are in their duty
> I would be very surprised (shocked, really) if a custodian could battle a primarch on equal terms


Again, Valdor supossedly beat(might have been drew) against Horus in a duel. Make of that what you will


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

It would be interesting to know exactly what the process to create a Custodian actually is. _The First Heretic_ made me really curious when Lorgar referred to them as something along the lines of 'genetic overspill' and the Custodes themselves at one point remarking that they are the Emperor's 'true' favoured sons. Makes me think that maybe Custodes are what Primarchs would have been without the pacts to imbue them with warp power. Thus, it would mean that they can trace their genetics to the Emperor but not to the chaos gods.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Captain of the 1st Company (Or at least the Terminator corps) of the Alpha Legion sometimes stood in for Alpharius/Omegon, as shown in Legion.

So I guess a Custodes could be that tall, as well.

Midnight


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

This should illustrate how tall Valdor is (left-of-centre) compared to the the big E himself in the centre and (I believe) Amendera Kendel of the Silent Sisterhood (right-of-centre).












Chompy Bits said:


> It would be interesting to know exactly what the process to create a Custodian actually is. The First Heretic made me really curious when Lorgar referred to them as something along the lines of 'genetic overspill' and the Custodes themselves at one point remarking that they are the Emperor's 'true' favoured sons. Makes me think that maybe Custodes are what Primarchs would have been without the pacts to imbue them with warp power. Thus, it would mean that they can trace their genetics to the Emperor but not to the chaos gods.


We were talking about this on another board. Someone stated that somewhere in _Collected Visions_ that the Custodes are supposedly a more perfected retake on the Thunder Warriors. In some ways it makes sense if we were to believe the Custodes were founded long before the creation of the Astartes.

As for _The First Heretic_, ADB threw in quite a few different theories, likely on purpose so the reader could make their own preference. For example, Xaphen(?) believed they were derived from a geneseed formed from the Emperor's own genetic blueprint.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Again, Valdor supossedly beat(might have been drew) against Horus in a duel. Make of that what you will


again, that's Valdor

I doubt Haedo and Amon could have taken Dorn even though they didn't back down...make of that what you will


----------

